
Kaspersky defends its role in NSA breach - rbc
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42009599
======
uhnuhnuhn
Kaspersky's full technical report on this incident for reference:
[https://securelist.com/investigation-report-for-the-
septembe...](https://securelist.com/investigation-report-for-the-
september-2014-equation-malware-detection-incident-in-the-us/83210/)

